# Timeshare options around Silicon Valley area?



## Myxdvz (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi - we're attending a wedding in Palo Alto, CA and we were wondering if there are any timeshares in that area?

I know Wyndham has one in San Francisco, but that's a drive, and costly (urban vs condo).

Looking for 2 up to 4 BR options would be great.  Although, 2 2BR is also available.

RCI options welcome.

We are also looking into extending our weekend to the whole week and was wondering if there are kid friendly non-San Francisco activities in NoCal?  or should we just do the 6-7 hour drive south to Anaheim/LA/San Diego?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rent_Share (Jan 23, 2014)

Either San Francisco or Monterey area

Assuming the Wedding is not during commute time the drive from the city (SF) to Palo Alto is not terrible and substantially closer than Monterey

Most Tuggers do not recommend a car in San Francisco, your options would be a car service or renting a car in town for the commute to the wedding.

Here is a map to the locations 

http://tug2.com/tsmaps/TimeshareMaps.html

Click on the West Tab and then zoom in

If you are looking far a short stay and want Timeshare amenities you might consider

http://homewoodsuites3.hilton.com/e...ark-fremont-NWKHWHW/accommodations/index.html

They have 2 Bedroom Suites with full kitchens


Although LA/OC is known for the birth of Disneyland, NORCAL is not devoid of attractions for kids

http://voices.yahoo.com/best-theme-parks-northern-california-8159023.html


----------



## Luanne (Jan 23, 2014)

Personally I'd bite the bullet and rent something closer to the wedding.  I've lived in the San Francisco Bay area and wouldn't want to count on the traffic cooperating for a smooth, and quick, drive anywhere.

And yes, there are plenty of kid friendly things to do.  If you're looking for parks, Great America is in Santa Clara.


----------



## Myxdvz (Jan 23, 2014)

I personally don't want to stay in San Francisco.  I've been there a lot 

I wanted to explore other parts of NorCal that I haven't been before if possible.  I was hoping to snag an Extra Vacation/Last Calls week from RCI.

We've been to:  San Francisco, Sacramento, Monterey/Carmel/Pebble Beach area, Sta. Clara, Folsom.  We have 6 flags in IL, so am not too excited about Great America (this is in Sta. Clara, right?)

I heard Big Sur is great, maybe the Redwoods/Sequoia trees (is that NorCal)?  Kids ages are 2, 5, 7, 9.  There will probably be 6-8 of us.

Thinking about June 9 - June 13.  Wedding is June 8 so we'll prob fly in June 7.  DH thinks we should just fly in for the wedding, but I am thinking about the airfare cost for 8 people (Chicago to SFO) and only staying for 2 days!

If no timeshare, then yes, I would most likely do a Hilton chain suite (am HHonors Diamond).



Rent_Share said:


> Although LA/OC is known for the birth of Disneyland, NORCAL is not devoid of attractions for kids
> 
> http://voices.yahoo.com/best-theme-parks-northern-california-8159023.html



I've been to all these places   Though, Marine World in Vallejo is probably such a long time ago and before kids that it makes sense to revisit.  1 beach day would be great as well.


Great ideas!  Keep them coming!


----------



## Luanne (Jan 23, 2014)

Myxdvz said:


> I heard Big Sur is great, maybe the Redwoods/Sequoia trees (is that NorCal)?  Kids ages are 2, 5, 7, 9.  There will probably be 6-8 of us.



Big Sur is beautiful, but not sure how much there is for kids unless you're all into hiking.  

Muir Woods, which is where I always recommend people go for the Redwoods, is in Marin County, north of San Francisco.  

Yes, Great America is a Six Flags park.  As is Marine World in Vallejo.

The places you are talking about visiting are all over the place in the Bay Area.  I assume you're thinking of picking one area and not trying to hop around?  Have you thought about Carmel/Monterey?


----------



## jlp879 (Jan 23, 2014)

Other parts of Northern California that might interest you are Yosemite or Lake Tahoe area.  Both will have timeshares at that time of year and are easy drives from the Bay Area.  Or there is the nice Gold Country areas just before each of these in the Sierra Nevada foothills that are home to lots of small but terrific Zinfandel wines.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 23, 2014)

jlp879 said:


> Other parts of Northern California that might interest you are Yosemite or Lake Tahoe area.  Both will have timeshares at that time of year and are easy drives from the Bay Area.  Or there is the nice Gold Country areas just before each of these in the Sierra Nevada foothills that are home to lots of small but terrific Zinfandel wines.



You're suggesting they stay in one of these either before or after the wedding in Palo Alto, right?  I wouldn't suggest staying in one of those and driving to the wedding and back in a day.


----------



## jlp879 (Jan 23, 2014)

Luanne said:


> You're suggesting they stay in one of these either before or after the wedding in Palo Alto, right?  I wouldn't suggest staying in one of those and driving to the wedding and back in a day.


 
No! Neither would I!  Thinking probably should bite the bullet, pay and stay in Palo Alto for the wedding and then take a timeshare trip after that.


----------



## Myxdvz (Jan 23, 2014)

Yes, I am thinking about staying at a hotel in Palo Alto for the weekend, and then a week somewhere, preferably via RCI Last Call.

I am just listing options, and will choose one area that has enough to do for a week.  I've been to Monterey/Carmel as well. Aside from the aquarium though, it felt like a 1-2 day thing, not a week.

We've also been to Yosemite about 6 years ago, stayed 3d/2n at the lodge.

I wish we can do some whale watching but the time is not right.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Luanne (Jan 23, 2014)

At this point in time trying to book something for June in California, especially high tourist areas, might be challenging.


----------



## b2bailey (Jan 24, 2014)

Luanne -- I agree with your comment regarding difficulty of booking Northern CA in June, even using full points, rarely with a Last Call.


----------



## Myxdvz (Jan 25, 2014)

b2bailey said:


> Luanne -- I agree with your comment regarding difficulty of booking Northern CA in June, even using full points, rarely with a Last Call.



OK.  I was hoping since it's early June and kids are probably not out (at least in the East Coast, our district is already out -- not sure about CA school districts), that's there might be a chance.

Looks like hotels might have to be it for us.


----------



## DAman (Jan 25, 2014)

*Suggestion-WM Windsor*

You could look at WM Windsor.  I don't know if you can use your Wyndham points to get in at Windsor.  If not you could always try and rent.  There is availability in early/mid June in up to two bedroom units.

There is hiking within a couple of miles.  You could visit the Marin Headlands.  The Redwoods are close by.  Rafting/floating on the Russian River.  Close enough to do a baseball game at ATT Park or Oakland.  Rosie the Riveter Park near the Richmond/San Rafael Bridge is supposed to be good(something I plan to do-I saw a news show about a tour guide in her 90's there that is supposed to be great). 

Of course there are nice restaurants in the area.  

With kids I wouldn't even mention wineries but you could do a picnic and manage to get in a couple of them.  Kendall Jackson Wine Center is very close to WM Windsor.  Their high end stuff is very good and I enjoy tasting there(Highland Estates is on the labels). It's a nice place to picnic.

I could spend a week in Monterey/Carmel/Pacific Grove.  In fact we are over Easter vacation....

On the other hand you could fly into SFO/SJC/OAK and fly home from San Diego.  Book yourself in the Homewood Suites(a Hilton family hotel) in Point Loma and explore SD.  Yes it's June Gloom time of year but I love it there.  I am down there in late June most years and as long as the sun is out in the afternoon I am happy.

Just trying to be helpful while enjoying my coffee.  It's going to be almost 70 degrees here in the Bay Area today....and I want it to rain here and snow in the Sierras.


----------



## Myxdvz (Jan 25, 2014)

DAman said:


> You could look at WM Windsor.  I don't know if you can use your Wyndham points to get in at Windsor.  If not you could always try and rent.  There is availability in early/mid June in up to two bedroom units.


WM Windsor is an Associate hotel.  I can't find a way to look at availability online. I might have to call a VC.



> I could spend a week in Monterey/Carmel/Pacific Grove.  In fact we are over Easter vacation....
> 
> On the other hand you could fly into SFO/SJC/OAK and fly home from San Diego.  Book yourself in the Homewood Suites(a Hilton family hotel) in Point Loma and explore SD.  Yes it's June Gloom time of year but I love it there.  I am down there in late June most years and as long as the sun is out in the afternoon I am happy.


This is plan B.



> Just trying to be helpful while enjoying my coffee.  It's going to be almost 70 degrees here in the Bay Area today....and I want it to rain here and snow in the Sierras.



Any help is appreciated!  And boo to the weather.  It's been cold here in the Midwest, and -2 is the high on Monday (wind chill will be worse), so another freakishly cold day.

In talking to the hubby, redoing places we've been to is not too bad.  Last time we really went, the girls were pre-school and the boys were not even born yet.


----------

